# Luxury



## mossypossy (Mar 15, 2019)

Free electric
Free water
Classy town
Supermarket five minute walk
Quiet
Safe
Roll up, roll up

Google Maps


----------



## oppy (Mar 15, 2019)

Shssssssssss


----------



## caledonia (Mar 15, 2019)

Looks like a carpark!


----------



## Obanboy666 (Mar 15, 2019)

No thanks, looks like my local Tesco.


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 15, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestion. It's 8 euros per night I believe ...

I'll add it to the POIs


----------



## mossypossy (Mar 16, 2019)

Only free at the moment.
Until they fix the barrier.


----------



## mossypossy (Mar 16, 2019)

Oh no. The place is rammed now.

Off to La Rochelle tomorrow.

We are the sole Brits amongst 26 motorhomes.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 16, 2019)

mossypossy said:


> Oh no. The place is rammed now.
> 
> Off to La Rochelle tomorrow.
> 
> We are the sole Brits amongst 26 motorhomes.



:lol-049::lol-049::wave:


----------



## mossypossy (Mar 16, 2019)

We will make an orderly withdrawal in the morning......once we sever all ties with their electric.


----------



## jagmanx (Apr 5, 2019)

*We need an indicative*



mossypossy said:


> We will make an orderly withdrawal in the morning......once we sever all ties with their electric.



Or should I say meaningLESS Vote first

Tusk Tusk !


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 5, 2019)

mossypossy said:


> We will make an orderly withdrawal in the morning......once we sever all ties with their electric.



I'm willing to bet that you'll still be there, for Xmas?


----------

